# To prepare for future macOS releases, complete Final Cut Pro projects that contain legacy media.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 21, 2018)

> In Final Cut Pro, you might see an alert that legacy media files won’t be compatible with future macOS releases.
> Legacy media files are compatible with macOS Mojave, but they won’t be with future macOS releases. Legacy media can include footage recorded with cameras like Sony HDCAM-SR cameras, footage from GoPro cameras recorded in the CineForm format, video files in the Avid DNxHD/DNxHR format created with software, footage shot with many other older cameras, or files modified with older software.
> While your Mac is running macOS High Sierra or macOS Mojave, follow the steps in this article to back up your Final Cut Pro libraries, and complete and update projects that contain legacy media.
> To make sure media you create now will be compatible with future macOS releases, use cameras and media formats supported by Final Cut Pro.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

